# 8 Weird Ways to Motivate Yourself to Workout and Eat Healthier



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’ve ever lacked motivation to workout or eat healthier, then you’ll want pay attention to the following 8 tips I’ve got lined up for you. But first, it’s helpful to understand what motivates us. In general, we move towards pleasure and away from pain. It’s that simple. I would argue that human beings do [...]

*Read More...*


----------

